# The silent users thread



## Mama Looigi (Apr 3, 2019)

This is the thread where we encourage users that never say anything to say hi (:
Let yourself be know and maybe get a follower or two.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 5, 2019)

I don't often post unless I've been drinking and then it is mostly things that are unpleasant for others to read.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow a 2009 member! Nice!


----------

